# Noma Digital Decorating Instant Light Show $19.99 right now



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

You should be able to rest easy, Greencapt. Improvements is a good company. I ordered a garden sink as a gift for my aunt and a few other things for the house earlier this month and everything arrived promptly and in good shape.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you for the relief then grapegrl, oh Mistress of Mischief!


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Glad to help...be sure to tell us how you like the new purchase. I saw that at full price when I placed my order and thought it was verrry interesting!


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought one of those too. I thought I would try it for $20.00. I have a 20% off coupon code (MP5P302). If you ordered recently see if you can use the coupon. I have ordered from them before and they are great. I buy alot of their christmas stuff after Xmas as before christmas it is way too expensive.


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Grapegirl and Kronax are correct Improvements is a great company.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I got an email a couple of days ago that it had shipped, so it should be here soon. Yeah- more toys!!!


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Just got mine today and looking at the instructions. Should be good for both Halloween and, what's that other holiday???????............................


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow! Looks like Improvements is already sold out of the Instant Light Show. Here's another interesting gadget on sale there, though:

Spooky Sounds 

_Spooky Halloween sounds seem to come from nowhere, at any time…only you know the secret! 
Set the proper mood for your Halloween gathering with appropriate sounds of the day! Hide this small speaker unit in a potted plant, in a centerpiece, or just outside your front door, and carry the tiny remote control with you. Every few minutes, hit the button and everyone will hear one of four spooky sounds, in sequence: slamming door, scary laugh, ghost and wolf sounds, plus “Happy Halloween”. Range of 50’. Requires four AAA batteries (not included). 

*ON SALE! $9.99* 
(Regular Price: $19.99) _


----------



## etech503 (Oct 4, 2018)

I realize this thread is quite old but does anyone by chance have one of these collecting dust and willing to sell it? It looks like a good match for what I am imagining for my display.


----------

